# Ultrabook battle: Samsung Series 9 VS Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon. What should i buy?



## Drughi (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi guys! I need an ultrabook with long battery life and with a matte screen. I chose two models:
 1) This Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon
 2) Or This Samsung Series 9 (2012)

 They are both very good, but what is better?Which would you choose?


----------



## avj (Aug 19, 2012)

Drughi said:


> Hi guys! I need an ultrabook with long battery life and with a matte screen. I chose two models:
> 1) This Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon
> 2) Or This Samsung Series 9 (2012)
> 
> They are both very good, but what is better?Which would you choose?


post a link with real world testing of the lenovo(battery life is hard to believe).....samsung design is awesome


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2012)

None of these. 

Money wise you are in the Macbook Air territory, so buy the Macbook Air.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 26, 2012)

ico said:


> None of these.
> 
> Money wise you are in the Macbook Air territory, so buy the Macbook Air.



Totally agree with this.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 26, 2012)

Between the two I'd say Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Carbon. Do have a look at the Macbook Air as well as others mentioned.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 26, 2012)

Macbook Air or The lenovo.


----------



## Scarface (Sep 9, 2012)

Samsung series9 is the way to go , it is thinner than mac air has a dvd drive, matt screen and blazing looks, i nearly bought one but i need a bigger screen


----------

